# New 32 Bhds, New Member



## dma12gen (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking forward to learning a lot about Outback from this new found forum!

While I'm now on my fourth travel trailer after 12 years of towing, I just bought my first Outback product last week. Was at first looking at a 31RQS and was planning on ripping out part of the quad bunks to open it up a little, but fell in love with the Sydney 32BHDS, especially the Havana fabric color scheme, the moment I saw it. Took some getting used to that rounded nose, but it no longer bothers me at all. But all that fabulous space won me over. The double slide design is a God send!

Very pleased with the trailer thus far. I test towed it extensively before buying, so I knew what I was getting into. No regrets. Smooth towing. Rock solid on the highway.

Love the floor plan! The rear den/bedroom combo is so practical and that HUGE rear window makes the trailer look even bigger since looking from front to back, the view continues on out the back of the trailer. Smart design element for creating illusions of much more space. That large and comfortable rear space with lots of elbow room and that huge rear closet just blew me away. Smart planning to make such a wonderfully useful multipurpose area that gives the trailer such a spacious feel. I'm converting one section of the vertical rear storage unit/entertainment center into a fold out lap top desk with a computer chair, and there's plenty of space for it even if the sofa bed is open. Kind of space I always wanted for those times I want to get some online work done while camping on a rainy day.

So sold on the 32BHDS. Deliriously happy to be honest!

Not much free time for leisure reading on line as I have more boards, lists, forums, etc to keep up with than I can, but I do plan to drop in on this forum as often as possible to read relevant archived messages and watch for new ones within my range of interests.
Michael


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site....and congrads on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Michael









Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us...
Post as often as you can and Happy Camping in your new Sydney








Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Michael

Welcome to the site....and congrads on the new Outback!!!








Happy camping









Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dma12gen to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 32 BHDS nice model

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







That is a sweet floor plan. I toured one at a rally and I must say, it's the only one that makes me want to trade in my 28. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, dma12gen!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE TRIBE, dma12gen!!!*



> Looking forward to learning a lot about Outback from this new found forum!


No doubt, you've come to the right place. It also sounds like you've got a lot of knowledge you can share with us. Looking forward to seeing you around these parts!

Congrats on the new Sydney. Glad you found us!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

dma12gen,

Glad to have you with us!

It's just too bad you had to settle for the somewhat inferior Sydney 32!









Seriously, though, you're gonna love your new Outback!

Mark

BTW, Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## dma12gen (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for the warm welcome!
Michael


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I may be a little late but wanted to welcome you to Outbackers. Sounds like a real nice camper you have now.

Try to stop back often and keep us posted.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome!
That TT that you just bought is going to be our next TT. I went by the dealer the other day and saw one---awesome ! We love our 25 RSS,but I think we could love that 32 even more----I am not ready to trade or sell but in a year we will-----by then though they will have another one we want


----------

